# Hvac



## porterbruce (Oct 21, 2017)

I have a Taco 219 Flo-Chek that is stuck in the closed
position. How can I get it to open? Should I tap it with a
hammer? Should I back out the chrome thumbscrew on top? If I back out the
thumb screw too far will I have a leak. Can the thumb screw be backed out
completely and the valve cleaned so it won't get stuck I get a leak?


----------

